# تصنیع الصودا الكاویة (ھدركسید الصودیوم) من ملح الطعام



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (17 سبتمبر 2008)

[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]_تصنی_​​[/FONT]_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ع [/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]الصودا الكاویة [/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]([/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ھدر[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ك[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]سید الصودیوم[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]) [/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]من مل[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ح [/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]الطعام[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]._​_
[/FONT]_تكون على شكل أملا​​ح أو NaOH أولا: ھي ھیدروكسید الصودیوم ورمزھا الكیمائي
وھي مادة قاعدیة . (Na+;OH-) محلول
أولا : الطریقة جربتھا أكثر من مرة وھي شغالة غیر معقدة وتنجح مع أین كان
مع أن المواد توجد في كل مكان.​
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]المواد المطلوبة​​[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]:​
[/FONT]أو ماء البحر​​. NaCl 1) ملح الطعام المعروف​
2)​​​وعاء من الفخار (العادي والغیر مصبوغ). وآخر من البلاستیك.
3) مولد تیار كھربائي مستمر (مثال: شاحن الجوال - بطاریة سیارة).
1,5 الأسطوانیة وھي V 4) قضیبین من الغرافیت : (نحصل علیھما بفتح بطاریات من نوع
موجودة في كل مكان حیث نجد بداخلھا مادة سوداء تحیط بأسطوانة صلبة سوداء فھذه
الأسطوانة ھي قضیب الغرافیت)
-كما یمكننا إستعمال قلم الرصاص لأنھ مصنوع من الغرافیت.​
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]الطریقة​​[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]: [/FONT]
​[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]-​​​نقوم بملأ جزء من الإناء البلاستیكي بالماء الجد المالح​
-​​​نقوم بملأ الإناء الفخاري بالماء العادي. ولكن من الأفضل الماء المقطر تجده یستعمل لبطاریات
السیارات لیس الأسید إنما ھو ماء خالص.​
-​​​نضع الإناء الفخاري داخل الإناء البلاستیكي مع مراعاة أن لا ینقلب داخلھ أو یسیل الماء المالح داخلھ.​
-​​​نربط قضیبا الغرافیت بمولد التیار بسلكین كھربائیین. أحدھما بالطرف الموجب والآخر بالسالب.​
-​​​نضع الغرافیت الموجب + في الماء المالح . ونضع السالب - في الماء العادي.​
-​​​نشغل التیار ویجب أن نلاحظ وبعد فترة من الوقت تصاعد الفقاعات وخصوصا من السالب.​
-​​​ندع التفاعل لیومین أو أكثر حسب شدة التفاعل. وفي النھایة سنحصل على الصودا في الوعاء المربوط
بالسالب(الإناء الفخاري) وبتركیز جید وذالك حسب مدة التفاعل وقوة المولد.​
-​​​یمكن رفع التركیز بتبخیر المحلول بالتسخین.​
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ملاح​​[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ظ[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ة [/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]:​
[/FONT]-​​​الصودا غیر سامة ویمكن لمسھا بالید. لكن الغاز الذي سیتصاعد من الموجب ھو الكلور لذا یجب أن
یكون التفاعل خارج البیت قلیلا –في السطح مثلا- سوف تمیز رائحتھ الشبیھة بماء جافیل المنظف
المطھر.​
-​​​إحذر أن تقلب الأقطاب الموجب والسالب فحینھا لن تحصل على شيء.​
-​​​لا تترك السلك المربوط بالقضیب یلامس الماء لأنھ سوف یتآكل.ومن الأفضل تغلیفھ بلاصق أو مادة
بلاستیكیة​
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]_- _​​[/FONT]_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]لمن لم یجد ا[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]لإ[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ناء ال[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]فخ[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]اري یمكنھ أتبا[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ع [/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ما یلي[/FONT]:_
​سیضع الماء ال​​خالص في إناء بلاستیكي لكن ھذه المرة سیضع الإناءین البلاستكیین الواحد بجوار الآخر
ثم یأخذ ورق یمتص الماء أو قطعة ثوب تمتص الماء جیدا ثم یبللھا بالماء المالح ولفھا بشكل أسطواني
ویضعھا بین النائین بحیث یبقى كل جزء منھا مغطوس في إناء لتمثل القنطرة الأیونیة بین الإناءین. لكن
الطریقة الأولى أفضل.
وفى المرفقات ملف كتابى به صور تخص تصنيع الصودا الكاوية هذة الطريقه لم اجربها ولكن صاحبها والله اعلم قال انه جربها ونجحت معه وعليكم بالتجريب وافادتنا بالنتيجة 
والله اعلى واعلم​
[/FONT]


----------



## المنفهق (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية

شرح واضح وسأجرب ان شاء الله

لكن وين الملفات المرفقة غير موجودة

ولك كل الشكر يالغالي


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رابطه الملف الكتابى الذى به الجهازين لتصنيع الصودا*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اسف للتاخير هذة هى رابطه الملف الكتابى الذى به الجهازين لتصنيع الصودا 
ولكن كل من لديه اى طرق اخرى لتصنيع الصودا الكاوية ياريت يكتبها 
ولا تنسوا ان الصودى الكاوية مهمه فى تصنيع الطاقة البديله والله اعلم
______________________________________.doc - 5.3 Mb

او 


http://up5.m5zn.com/fkxqurnnh8gn/______________________________________.doc.htm

او 

http://up5.m5zn.com/fkxqurnnh8gn/______________________________________.doc.htm​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع 
وهنا الصور

الصور


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شكرا يا مبتدأ لينكس انا معرفتش ارفع الصور وشكرا انك رفعت الصور بارك الله فيك


----------



## مراد بو معراف (18 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## نور جابر (18 سبتمبر 2008)

جازاك الله خير علي المجهود .
وارجو توضيح استخدامات الصودا في الطاقه البديله


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
استخدامتها كثيرة فممكن ان نقوم بتفاعل الصودا الكاوية مع الالمونيوم فينتج غاز الهيدروجين ويكون التفاعل فى انبوبة مثلا 6 بوصة ومحكمه الغلق ويخرج منها انبوبه لخروج الغاز وغيرها والله اعلم انظر مواضيع مبتدأ لنكس


----------



## سفياندر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جازاك الله خير علي المجهود .
متعرفش انا بقالي قدش ابحث عن كيفية صناعة الصودا الكاوية


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (24 سبتمبر 2008)

سفياندر قال:


> جازاك الله خير علي المجهود .
> متعرفش انا بقالي قدش ابحث عن كيفية صناعة الصودا الكاوية


 السلام عليكم وجازاك خير يا اخى اللمهم ان تعلم ان هذا من فضل الله فاشكر لله ولا تشكرنى
وادعوا لصاحبها الاصلى من الذين قضى نحبهم والله اعلم


----------



## saqr2006 (17 يناير 2009)

هل ممكن استخدام اناء بلاستيك بدل من *[font=timesnewroman,bold]الإناء الفخاري؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/font]*


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (18 يناير 2009)

saqr2006 قال:


> هل ممكن استخدام اناء بلاستيك بدل من *[FONT=timesnewroman,bold]الإناء الفخاري؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*


انظر الصورة 




*



*




وعائين من البلاستك و ضع قطعه قماش مبللة بينهم كما بالصورة بالاعلى


----------



## saqr2006 (18 يناير 2009)

ألا يوجد طرق أخرى غير هاتين الطريقتين؟


----------



## مصطفى الدهليز (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكور يا اخى على الموضوع ولكنى لم استطيع رؤية الصور من فضلك قولى الخطوات حتى ارى الصور وهل يوجد شيئ تانى غير الفخار ممكن يقوم بعملية التبادل الايونى بكفاءه اعلى من الفخار وهل ممكن تطبيق هذا النموذج ليصبح مشروع يعود بالمال ارجو الرد وشكرا"


----------



## مصطفى الدهليز (25 فبراير 2009)

عند اجراء التجربة وتركها لمدة 8 ساعات باستخدام شاحن الموبايل تكون راسب ابيض فى قاع الفخار كما لاحظت رائحة الكلور متصاعدة من التجربة هل كل شىء صحيح وما هو الراسب الابيض


----------



## saqr2006 (25 فبراير 2009)

انت استخدمت كام فولت و كام أمبير؟


----------



## firasrihawy (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك على الفائدة


----------



## البشائر 2010 (22 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااا


----------



## كمرجو (17 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , وبعد
أشكرك كثيراً أخي أبا عبد الله على هذا الموضوع القيّم , لقد استفدت منه كثيراً فجزاك الله خيراً .
أعلم أن الموضوع قديم ولا أدري إن كنت ما تزال في المنتدى أم لا ,
ولكن أرجو أن تكون موجوداً فلدي سؤال أرجو أن تجيبني عليه مشكوراً .
ذكرتَ في موضوعك أن الصودا يمكن لمسها باليد , 
ولكن حسب ما قرأت في عدة أماكن أن الصودا الكاوية تحرق الجلد , 
فهل هذه الطريقة إنما تنتج صودا كاوية مخففة لاتضر الجلد ,
أم أنّ الصودا الكاوية لا تضر الجلد سواءً أكانت مخففة أم مركزة ؟​


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (23 أبريل 2013)

حياااااك الله اخي


----------

